# Did they ever find 2 guys at E.F.?



## Kycrappie (Apr 3, 2005)

I never did hear if they did. My thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I heard earlier this week they called off the search.Seems kinda strange that they havent found them.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I'd like to know what happened too.

Not to be morbid but it seems to me that eventually the bodies would float.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I've kind of loosely kept up with this...something just doesn't add up...!  Hopefully something will happen soon.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've kind of loosely kept up with this...something just doesn't add up...!


i'm inclined to agree on that.i haven't heard any further details,but i'm beginning to wonder if they ever got in the boat to begin with


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> i'm inclined to agree on that.i haven't heard any further details,but i'm beginning to wonder if they ever got in the boat to begin with


You're right, Rick.
It's been 2-3 weeks now. They found the dog on land where the boat was circling...it just doesn't make sense...! That lake is not that big...something should have turned up by now. Again, hopefully something will break soon, so the familiy will know what's going on.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Kinda thought the same as Misfit but until something happens I'm not fishing anywhere near that island. I saw some guys trolling over by there on Saturday. I was wondering if they knew what they might catch, might be more than a hybrid.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

C'mon, it's a shame for these two guys losing there life, I was out there last weekend and struck a log outside of the park ramp that about knocked me out of boat. I am guessing they hit some debris and the father went in and son followed to save him. There are some deep spots and current, they may be pinned in under or near the dam.

Also, what takes the suspicion away from me is they left their dog, any sportsman would never leave the dog and go to Mexico for a scam, that would be way too hard to live with! HA


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I certainly didn't suggest a scam...only that things aren't adding up with the time it's taken for any type of recovery. And yes. I initially thought the same thing about the elder man accidently going in and the son attemping a recovery. What I'm thinking is perhaps foul play by a third party. I just hope some closure happens real soon...!


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hook, I knew you werent it was the Mexico comment that implied a scam of some sort--regardless in all honesty I pray for both guys and their family but there are worse ways to depart this world and go home---


----------



## flugfiske (Oct 20, 2005)

My friends Dad made the 911 call. He saw the boat going in circles and their dog was barking on the bank and kept making attempts to swim out to the boat. He said it took rangers 45 minutes to respond from the time of his call. If it was a scam the dog wouldn't have responded the way he did. My friends Dad takes it very personally, his son drowned in Alaska back in 87 and his remains were not found till 14 years later. He knows what it's like to not have closure and how important it is.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Since this is still April, the water temperature is still most likely holding them down, but there are several reasons why they might not have surfaced yet. I have been a member of a group that uses dogs to find missing people, including drowning victims, for 14 years. Bodies do not float when the water temperature is too cold to produce the decomposition necessary for the gas to form to make them float. I have seen occasions when people have drowned in July or August, but did not surface for several weeks (until recovered by a diver) because they happened to land in the path of a spring on the bottom.

It is also possible that they did float, but something disrupted the integrity of the body cavity and released the gas that made them float. When that happens, the body goes back to the bottom and does not return to the surface. It stays down. Something could also have caused the gas to escape before they floated, so they will never surface. If either of these events occurred, the only way to find them is with sonar and/or dogs to guide divers into finding them.

I suspect that the cold water is still holding them down. They will probably surface after a few days of warmer weather than what we have had so far.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Blue said it correct. Being a retired Fire Fighter I was on a few recovery's and if the water is cold it takes sometime to recover the body if it is not floating. Cold water does keep a body down. Also there's the chance they were hit by the boat while in the water. Lets just hope there is closure to this for their family. 
There was a Canadian by our place that fell out of a boat and being that water stays cold year around they found him 3 years later when they had a hot summer up there. I have been told there are some that were witnessed drownings that they never recovered. 
Please don't make a joke or a mockery out of a sad situation.


----------

